# My year long 6MM build



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

OK this is what It looks like..




























This is about what I started with










The first 14 shot










I'm certain with some load development I'll have a good shooter...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks mighty fine.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

photobuckett isn't working for me, I'll have to take hassell's word for it...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll dial it in with that to start with....Nice target !

Eric, you should see them in his post....No ?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck with your new rifle, that's a handsome bolt.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

> that's a handsome bolt.


YES IT IS.

And thank you.

I hope it kill many deer.


----------

